# Sicherungsautomaten 6kA oder 10kA



## rr_zx (25 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Wir sind momentan in der Entscheidungsphase ob wir bei Standardanlagen 6kA oder 10kA Sicherungsautomaten einbauen.
Unsere Einspeisung sind meisten kleiner 125A. Bis anhin haben wir alles 10kA Automaten eingesetzt.
Jedoch haben wir in vielen Schaltschränken 6kA gesehen und dadurch würden wir wieder Kosten einsparen.

Was setzt ihr ein?

Gruss Ralph


----------



## dingo (25 April 2014)

Hallo Ralph,
wie immer geht es um Kosteneinsparungen...
man sollte sich Fragen wo zu es unterschiedliche Produkte eigentlich gibt...

Entscheident ist es wo & wofür die LS eingesetzt werden sollen & ob die technischen Anforderungen erreicht werden.
Es ist in der Tat unwirtschaftlich, Produkte mit "besseren" Eigenschaften für Minimalanwendungen zu verbauen.

Die TAB des jeweiligen EVU z.B. beschreiben die Anforderungen je nach Anwendung.
Die DIN VDE 0100-430 beschreiben Anforderungen nach Einsatzbedingungen, usw.

Beispiel:

Abschaltvermögen
(230/400 V AC 50 Hz)Bemerkung3000 AIn Deutschland und Österreich nicht zugelassen4500 AStandard in Italien für einphasige Abnehmer6000 AMindestwert in Deutschland (nach TAB) und Österreich.
Standard für Wohn- und Bürogebäude, Kleingewerbe10000 AStandard in Industrieanlagen15000 Agehobener industrieller Standard, für Sonderfälle25000 AHochleistungsautomaten und selektive LS-Schalter
usw....

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## dingo (25 April 2014)

...gilt ebenfalls für NIN & IEC- Norm 60364...
Grüße in die Schweiz

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## winnman (27 April 2014)

Entscheidend ist der tatsächliche Kurzschlussstrom an der Einbaustelle.

Auch bei <125A kann durchaus ein Ik > 6kA an der Einbaustelle auftreten.

Entweder stellt Ihr durch zB. Mindestlänge der Anschlussleitung und Querschnittsbegrenzung sicher dass der Ik < 6kA ist oder Ihr müsst für jeden Fall die Schleifenimpedanz an der Einbaustelle rechnen / messen.


----------



## HBL (27 April 2014)

Wenn es sich um den Schaltschrank für eine Maschine handelt, so ist die Kurzschlussfestigkeit in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 klar geregelt.

Diese Norm verlangt eine Kurzschlussfestigkeit von mindestens 10kA. Somit müssen alle Betriebsmittel, welche direkt an der Netzeinspeisung angeschlossen sind, eine Kurzschlussfestigkeit von 10kA aufweisen. Für diese braucht es keinen Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit. Sie muss jedoch auf dem Typenschild des Schaltschrankes aufgeführt werden.

Für höhere Kurschlussfestigkeiten (Kurzschlussströme) muss ein entsprechender Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit des Schaltschrankes erbracht werden.

Für die Kurzschlussfestigkeit ist der Kurzschluss an der Einspeisestelle des Schaltschrankes entscheidend.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## UniMog (27 April 2014)

Für die Kurzschlussfestigkeit ist der Kurzschluss an der Einspeisestelle des Schaltschrankes entscheidend.

Genau   ...... nur den kennt fast kein Schaltschrankbauer weil er meistens den Aufstellungsort nicht kennt. 
Und selbst wenn er den kennt dann braucht man noch ein paar Informationen um den berechnen zu können....... Und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz..... wer von euch berechnet den ????? Ich kenne außer große Firmen und Schaltschrankbauer wie ABB, Siemens, Schneider, Natus keinen der das macht.
Das ist bei den meisten kleinen Buchsen kalkulatorisch 10-30t Euro Schaltschränken nicht vorgesehen und will auch keiner bezahlen.

Nur falls von Interesse


----------



## HBL (27 April 2014)

Meine Frage:  Wie werden dann Schematas für Maschinensteuerungen erstellt?

Grundsätzlich gehören solche Fragen zum Vorfeld eines solchenProjektes.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, so muss zumindest im Schema eine Angabe über eine max. Vorsicherung oder einen maximal am Einspeisepunkt der Steuerung auftretender Kurzschluss-Strom gemacht werden.

Leider herrscht die Meinung der Kosten vor. Spätestens wenn ein Schaltschrank abraucht, sind die Kosten wesentlich höher Schrankkosten, Fabrikationsausfall, Retensionskosten) als ein richtig ausgelegter Schaltschrank.

Die vorgeschobene Kostenfrage enthebt niemanden von der richtigen Auslegung. Insbesondere im Schadenfall, da in der CE-Konformität mit den Nennung von ahrmonisierten Normen ein Eigengoal fabriziert wird

Schöner Abend

Gruss

Hans


----------



## UniMog (27 April 2014)

HBL schrieb:


> Die vorgeschobene Kostenfrage enthebt niemanden von der richtigen Auslegung. Insbesondere im Schadenfall, da in der CE-Konformität mit den Nennung von ahrmonisierten Normen ein Eigengoal fabriziert wird



Auf der einen Seite hast Du natürlich 100% recht........ aber es berechnet trotzdem keiner. Baust Du Schaltschränke ??? Machst du Berechnungen ??
Die meisten machen noch nicht einmal eine Wärmeberechnung und Kurzschluß schon mal überhaupt nicht.

Jeder klebt das CE Zeichen drauf.... aber ist auch CE drin ??? 
Jeder schreibt eine Konformitätserklärung aber stimmt das auch alles wirklich ????

Bei kleinen Schaltschränken so um die xxx bis 7.500 Euro kann man fast nichts an Kosten für die Schaltplan Erstellung einrechnen weil es sonst den Auftrag nicht gibt.

Wir setzen wenn !! nur 10kA Automaten ein und ab Stromschienensystem keine Automaten und nur Motorschutzschalter weil die mehr kA können + einen paar schlaue Sprüche auf der ersten Seite das es beim Betreiber liegt die Kurzschlußstrom in der Zuleitung zu begrenzen.

In der Elektrotechnik gibt es so viele Vorschriften und Normen das kleine Firmen es sich nicht erlauben können dafür Mitarbeiter ständig auf Schulungen zu schicken.
Diese Mitarbeiter machen nichts "Produktives" im Sinn von kann man eine Rechnung schreiben und abrechnen.
Safety und seine Sicherheitskategorien auch so ein Thema....... fast keiner hat Ahnung davon also wird versucht alles mit Geräten in Sicherheitskategorie 4 zu machen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Safety und seine Sicherheitskategorien auch so ein Thema....... fast keiner hat Ahnung davon also wird versucht alles mit Geräten in Sicherheitskategorie 4 zu machen.



Das Problem beim Safety ist auch das die Kollegen vor der Auslieferung noch tausend Dinge Endecken,
da bleibt oft keine Zeit mehr für Nachbesserungen, dann lieber gleich alles schärfer auslegen.  

Aber wenn du den Schaltschrank baust, gibst du den eine Konformitätserklärung für diesen aus?
Die alleine ist doch erst für einige tausend Euro zu bekommen, da brauchst du doch für 7.500€ 
garnicht erst anfangen.

Mit MSS hatte ich gerade auch bei einen Projekt im Auge, aber das habe ich wieder fallen lassen
ich muß sowieso einen Trafo vorsetzen.


----------



## UniMog (27 April 2014)

Wir lassen die kleinen Schränke alle extern fertigen.......
Das ist alles nicht mehr bezahlbar..... Ohne Tricks und Lügen
Bei den Unterlagen die wir bekommen merkt man ab der 5 Bestellung bei unserem Zulieferer das fast alles 
immer wieder nur kopiert wird

Wenn man mal überlegt was alles bei einer Anlage zu einer gut Doku gehört

- Schaltplan mit allem Zipp und Zapp
- Prüfprotokoll
- Wärmeberechnung
- Kurzschlußstrom
- Risikoanalyse
- Performance  Level
- Software 
USW 

Der nackte Wahnsinn


----------



## Rofang (28 April 2014)

> Wenn es sich um den Schaltschrank für eine Maschine handelt, so ist die  Kurzschlussfestigkeit in der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 klar geregelt.
> 
> Diese Norm verlangt eine Kurzschlussfestigkeit von mindestens 10kA.  Somit müssen alle Betriebsmittel, welche direkt an der Netzeinspeisung  angeschlossen sind, eine Kurzschlussfestigkeit von 10kA aufweisen. Für  diese braucht es keinen Nachweis der Kurzschlussfestigkeit. Sie muss  jedoch auf dem Typenschild des Schaltschrankes aufgeführt werden.



Hab eben die Norm durchgeblättert und bin wohl blind, kannst du mir sagen wo genau das steht?

MFG

Rofang


----------



## Markus (28 April 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber wenn du den Schaltschrank baust, gibst du den eine Konformitätserklärung für diesen aus?
> Die alleine ist doch erst für einige tausend Euro zu bekommen, da brauchst du doch für 7.500€
> garnicht erst anfangen.



Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee?
Wir reden von Schaltschränken, als Niederspannungsrichtlinie, ggf. noch ATEX.
Da ist nix mit Risikobeurteilung, das ist zu 90% mit der Einhaltung der 60204 erledigt...


----------



## UniMog (28 April 2014)

Konformitätserklärung nicht verwechseln mit Typgeprüft (TSK)
Das sind zum Beispiel  Siemens SIVACON S8 oder Niederspannungsschaltanlagen von ABB

Die baut von uns keiner hier. Dort gibt es alle Berechnungen und Bescheinigungen.
Bei Siemens können alle sogenannte Technology Partner die ein Zertifikat für ein Franchisesystem erworben haben diese Anlagen bauen.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee?
> Wir reden von Schaltschränken, als Niederspannungsrichtlinie, ggf. noch ATEX.
> Da ist nix mit Risikobeurteilung, das ist zu 90% mit der Einhaltung der 60204 erledigt...



Müsste den nicht wenigstens eine Einbauerklärung erstellt werden?

Wie handhabst du es den wenn du nur einen Schaltschrank baust?


----------



## Rofang (29 April 2014)

Passend dazu 
http://www.wissen-maschinensicherheit.de/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=2&id=36&artlang=de
und 
http://www.wissen-maschinensicherheit.de/faq/index.php?action=artikel&cat=8&id=73&artlang=de

MfG

Rofang


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf die Idee?
> Wir reden von Schaltschränken, als Niederspannungsrichtlinie, ggf. noch ATEX.
> Da ist nix mit Risikobeurteilung, das ist zu 90% mit der Einhaltung der 60204 erledigt...



Unter Umständen reicht deine Sichtweise nicht aus.


> Die MRL nimmt in Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Niederspannungsschaltgeräte
> und -steuergeräte von ihrem Anwendungsbereich aus, sofern diese
> der Niederspannungsrichtlinie (NSpRL) unterliegen.
> 
> ...



Nur so zur Vollständigkeit.


----------

